# Landau 1470F



## Ictalurus (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, I pulled the trigger on a new to me boat. I saw the add on CL and it was only a few miles from the house. The new ride is a Landau, model 1470F, 14' long, 48" at the bottom and 21" sides. I've had it out once and the stability is nice. I was looking at longer boats, but the 14' is as long as I can go and still fit a car in the garage. Picked it up in late June, I've been steadily working on it weekends and some weeknights. The PO removed the rear seat and installed two pod seats, I think I'm going to like them. The rest of the boat is wide open. I'm going with a low front deck to make family friendly ride. The transom was shot and getting this one out was easy, but required cutting out several factory rivets, they will be replaced w/ SS bolts.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 18, 2011)

The front deck has been removed, along with pounds and pounds of bolts, old foam and whatever else was tucked up in there. All of the unwanted holes in the hull were patched with my best friend JB Weld and a new transom was cut.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm going to use the front deck as storage, worked out great on the PolarKraft plus the PO had already removed some of the aluminum there. The rear seat pods will also double as storage, the port side will hold the gas tank, starboard will be for whatever. All storage access holes have been reinforced with aluminum angle, very stout.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 18, 2011)

All of the decking has been completed, I really like the look of the low front deck. The floor deck measures 45" x 50", the low front deck measures 52" x 48", should be a nice stable fishing platform. The framing wasn't too bad, hope it's not overly done, decks are 15/32" so I wanted the supports close enough together so the deck wouldn't flex.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 18, 2011)

My goal of this build was to create a functional, not over the top, long lasting vessel. I did add lights, but I'm not using a switch panel, they're just going to be wired right to the battery. There will be one trolling motor plug up front, 6 gauge wire from the back will power that. Other than my Eagle Cuda 300 and Atwood rod holders (4), not much else is going in the Landau. Fishing out of the PolarKraft for one year I found what I like most, open floor space, so this boat will have a lot of that. I thought about a livewell, but lately just throwing the fish I want to keep into an ice chest has worked just fine, I just bring a small one with me for bream as the bass go back in the drink. I've already picked up the paint, Summit Grey from Sherwin Williams. I like the grey on my PK, just wanted it a little bit darker this time to help hide the water line and worms guts. Any concerns or comments are appreciated.


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 18, 2011)

=D> It looks like you are well on your way to meeting your goal!! Good looking boat, you will like the 48" width. I think you will also like the split rear seat. I like the way you are doing your front deck, should be really stable. I also used 15/32" plywood decking on my project for weight, and have been real pleased with it. I didn't put a livewell on my current boat either, use a floating fish basket when the water is cool and a cooler when it is hot. 
Looking forward to see how this turns out.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 19, 2011)

All decks, seat areas and hatches are now carpeted. It is a bear trying to flip over a 4' x 4' piece of plywood with glue on one side to place it in the proper position on a pre-cut piece of carpet :LOL2: Everything looks great. This weekend, the hull will be flipped over, a few small leaks patched with JB Weld, primed and painted. Hope to take the family out for a cruise over Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm jealus!


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 22, 2011)

Got the Landau flipped over on the trailer this weekend, with a little leverage and some planning, one person can move a 14' pretty easily. I sanded the boat, the PO applied a horrible spray paint job, and got it primed. I'll wait the recommended 48 hours before painting. I'm using the Shorelander trailer that I have my PK on, it was bought new in 2008 for another boat, is in perfect shape, and also has 12" tires.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 24, 2011)

Put the first coat of paint on the boat last night, looks pretty good. Snapped a quick pick with the phone on the way out the door this morning.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 26, 2011)

Second coat of paint is on the bottom and sides. Next up, flip the boat back over, sand, prime and paint the inside. I'd also like to get out the scale and weigh everything going in the boat so I have an idea of overall weight. Before I prime, I'm going to pick up one of the spray paint can adapters with the trigger, are they available at Lowes, HD, or is that more of a specialty item?


----------



## bikeordie092 (Aug 26, 2011)

i work at autozone, and i know we have the spray can adapters there


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 26, 2011)

$6.29 at Lowes

Rust-Oleum Comfort Spray Grip

Item #: 284850 | Model #:241526


----------



## bikeordie092 (Aug 26, 2011)

i think thats the same one we sell, but i believe its more expensive lol.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, appreciate the response. I'll pick one up tonight, looks like it will make things easier :lol:


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 29, 2011)

Found the spray adapter at my local hardware store for $3.79, probable the best spent money on the build yet, made spray painting much easier. I have been using the local hardware store throughout the build, SS hardware is cheaper than the big box by far and they are very friendly, my little girl gets a sucker every time we go in, which is quite a bit. The inside of the boat has it's first coat of paint now, I'm looking forward to wrapping the paint up this week. I also weighed all of the pieces going into the boat, everything (including trolling motor, but not gas motor) came out to 177 lbs, which didn't seem too bad.


----------



## Ringo Steele (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Ic,
I didn't see it in the pictures, so I thought I'd ask...what did you do for foam flotation since you opened up the front deck and turned the back pods into storage?

thanks,
Ringo


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 6, 2011)

Ringo Steele said:


> Hi Ic,
> I didn't see it in the pictures, so I thought I'd ask...what did you do for foam flotation since you opened up the front deck and turned the back pods into storage?



Ringo

I layed down the foam this weekend, it actually took quite a bit. I ended up using 3 sheets of 4'x8'x1/2" (plus some left overs from my last build), layed down between the ribs and under the front deck. I worked it out and there are roughly 8,064 square inches of foam in the boat. Hope it floats :lol:


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 16, 2011)

Here are some progress pictures of the boat. Primer, floatation foam and electrical are done.


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 16, 2011)

The boat is finished! =D> Had it out twice, I'm very pleased. Fishes nice from the front deck as well as the rear. The pod seating is very nice. Plenty of storage matched with ample room to move about. Found a six gallon tank that would fit in the passenger pod seat, should be plenty of fuel with the 20 HP or 8 HP. Had to switch to a 24 size battery to fit between the knee braces, should be alright as I don't continuously run the TM too often, just to move about while fishing for bream. Barring any major unforeseen events, I plan on having this boat for a long time. Let's go to the finished pics!


----------



## gillhunter (Sep 16, 2011)

Your project looks great! Nice workmanship. I really like the layout.


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 16, 2011)

gillhunter said:


> Your project looks great! Nice workmanship. I really like the layout.



Thanks gillhunter, I appreciate it.


----------



## Jay D (Sep 16, 2011)

Dumb question that may have already been asked, Why did you get this boat? :roll: I been contemplating getting a 1636 or wider 16' and selling my 72 richline. Is it just me or is this addicting of wanting bigger/better boat?


----------



## jasper60103 (Sep 16, 2011)

gillhunter said:


> Your project looks great! Nice workmanship. I really like the layout.



Yep, I agree. Very open and clean. Btw, do you fish the TN river? That's one of my Dads favorite spots, near Savannah and River Heights. I was down there in the Spring, but the weather didn't cooperate.


----------



## Jay D (Sep 16, 2011)

Or a better question I would pose,how did you Convince/justify it to the wife? And what did it cost you?(dresses, shoes, spa treatments,you know) #-o


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 19, 2011)

Jay D said:


> Dumb question that may have already been asked, Why did you get this boat? :roll: I been contemplating getting a 1636 or wider 16' and selling my 72 richline. Is it just me or is this addicting of wanting bigger/better boat?





Jay D said:


> Or a better question I would pose,how did you Convince/justify it to the wife? And what did it cost you?(dresses, shoes, spa treatments,you know) #-o



Bought the boat because, well, I wanted another project :lol: I've had my vision of the perfect layout for what I use the boat for and how I fish, saw this listed on Craiglist one day and thought it had potential. My first build was a 12', when I sold it I saved the cash for the next boat, so no problems with the wife  I pulled most everything off of my PolarKraft (trolling motor, seat bases, seats, fish finder, etc...), so the cost wasn't too bad. i had no problems with the 1440, but I have to say, the 1448 is very nice, the upgrade was worth it.


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 19, 2011)

jasper60103 said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Your project looks great! Nice workmanship. I really like the layout.
> ...




Thanks Jasper, haven't fished the TN river yet. I was hesitant with the old boat, but now with the upgrade, I think I'll be fine on the bigger water. Our family is taking a camping/fishing trip this fall, we our trying to choose between Reelfoot Lake and Land Between the Lakes, good problems to have :lol:


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Aug 27, 2012)

two awesome boat builds! love all your work...


----------



## wingsnhammers (Aug 27, 2012)

You did a good job on that boat! I like how clean it looks and how open it is. My friend had a 1448 with benches and it was a nice stable boat. He sold it because he wanted something with an open floor for more duck decoys and gear.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 28, 2012)

inlovewithsurfin said:


> two awesome boat builds! love all your work...



Thanks man, I appreciate that. I've been keeping an eye on your Lowe, lookin' good!



wingsnhammers said:


> You did a good job on that boat! I like how clean it looks and how open it is. My friend had a 1448 with benches and it was a nice stable boat. He sold it because he wanted something with an open floor for more duck decoys and gear.



Thank you. I absolutely love the open layout, easy to move around when fishing and great for kids.


I'm currently in the process of redecking the boat along with rebracing the front lower deck. I decided to try to lighten things up a bit and make the boat easier to clean out. I've replaced most of the 1/2" with 1/4" ply, and some 3/4" with 1/2", all in all, 50 lbs or so should be removed from the rig, I'll know for sure when I weigh the new decks. I also removed the old wooden frame from the front and have rebuilt it with aluminum, which now also reinforces the hull (saw some minor flexing due to seat removal), saved around 15 lbs there and it's rock solid. The new decks have a non-slip paint on them, I'll miss the carpet, but hosing the boat out will be nice. I also acquired a new bow mount TM, hand control Motorguide (found a great deal online). No issues with the Minn-Kota, I just usually stand up to fish and got tired of the "stork." The boat also has a name now, Swampbuster. I earn my living as a biologist and the irony with the name is the Swampbuster Act protects our nations wetlands, but it sounds like a butt kickin' name for a southern backwater boat. I'll get pics up soon. Thanks for the interest guys.


----------



## panFried (Aug 28, 2012)

Ictalurus said:


> Thank you. I absolutely love the open layout, easy to move around when fishing and great for kids.



I'm going to piggy back on the kudos and the open design. Lookin' good and ready to fish! I bought my boat mainly for more Father-n-Son bonding and memory builder. I was planning on an "Open" design as well since I have a 1636 which probably makes sense for lower decking so the kids comment/aspect caught my eye. I appreciate your good work and keep it up.


----------



## novaman (Aug 29, 2012)

Really nice looking layout and great workmanship =D> =D> =D> I mounted my rod holder bases similar to Yours, and they work out great. Your color scheme should be relatively cool in the hot sun, and be comfortable with the step deck rather than one big step up to transition from rear to front. Very nice :beer:


----------



## Scout27 (Nov 4, 2012)

Repeating previously stated posts, great workmanship. Open space is important to me too with 3 grandkids. I modded and out-fitted a 1648 Alumacraft 2 years ago (sold it) and the only thing i didn't do is build an elevated front deck (the front seat was large enough to be a small platform.

I picked up a CL 94 1448 Duracraft that is my next project. Can you give me some info and/or pics of the way you have or are attaching the framing together and to the hull?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Swampthing(True) (Nov 5, 2012)

Very nice boat allot of potential. Im thinking of taking the saw zaw to my rear bench seat and making into a two part like yours.Wonder how much dificulty that will present me?


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice boat man, you all done or got more mods to make?


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 27, 2013)

Haven't been on for awhile, definitely time for an update. First, had a great deer season up north, i was patient and got this guy on the fourth day.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 27, 2013)

Now on to the boat, finished her up around labor day. The wood framing came out and the bow and front deck were braced and framed with aluminum angle. Very sturdy, no flexing when someone is sitting on the bow during rough seas. Check out the pics.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 27, 2013)

All of the wood was replaced with 1/4" thinner ply, except the pod tops and front deck. However the front deck was reduced in size by 10", which did save some weight and opened up the main deck quite a bit. The Tempress hatch is very nice, let me get away with 1/2" ply on the bow and can still stand on the hatch.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 27, 2013)

The big switch was the trolling motor, i found a deal on a motorguide 45lb hand controlled bow mount. So far so good, I'm not to sure about the gatorflex mount, but I think I'll get used to it. The hand control was a nice switch from the foot control, much less fumbling around for short moves around stumps. I made the mount out of some scrap aluminum from the jack plate, i think it looks good. Also got the name put on. One nice feature that I really like are the locks I put on the pods tops, makes me feel better about my gear when I run into the gas station. Got the storage liner idea from another member, works great. Thanks to everyone for all the kind words so far.


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

The boat looks great! Very nice workmanship and I really like the trolling motor setup! =D> =D>


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Gillhunter. All in all, around 80 lbs came out of the boat. With just me and my 8 HP I hit 18.3 MPH, with the two year old on board it drops to 17 and with two adults I can only muster 7 or 8, but hey it scoots with just me  . I'm excited about spring fishing this year, only a few more weeks and things may start picking up.


----------



## Rude91909 (Feb 6, 2013)

Just wondering how you fastened the front deck to the boat I'm getting ready to redo a Jon boat I just bought


----------



## bigwave (Feb 7, 2013)

Very nice work....... =D>


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 7, 2013)

Rude91909 said:


> Just wondering how you fastened the front deck to the boat I'm getting ready to redo a Jon boat I just bought



Rude, the front low deck was fastened to the aluminum frame w/ SS screws. The fron bow deck is held down by the TM mount and two other bolts that go through a stringer under the bow. They're both solid. Good luck on your build.

Bigwave, thanks man, your boat looks awesome too. I really like the way you painted the decks.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Apr 8, 2014)

How did you secure the aluminum angle to the ribs in the boat?


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 24, 2015)

Well, guess it's time to post the latest update to the boat. I missed the carpet, all work was completed in early 2014. Just a few pics of the boat as it sits now. Found a new (to me) boat last week and have put the Swampbuster up on CL, I'm going to really miss this boat


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 24, 2015)

The Swampbuster looks really good!!!!!! How long are you going to keep us in suspense about the new boat? What did you get?


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 14, 2015)

gillhunter said:


> How long are you going to keep us in suspense about the new boat? What did you get?



Got a Lowe V16, click on the link in my signature to see the build.


----------

